# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  كاتب فرنسى يكتشف غزو الفضاء فى آيات القرآن الكريم

## hazem mohamed

اكتشف الكاتب الفرنسى موريس بوكايى غزو الفضاء فى آيات القرآن الكريم وسجلها فى كتابه " التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن والعلم " .

الآيات فى سورة الرحمن وسورة الحجر ففى سورة الرحمن " يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ فَانفُذُوا لَا تَنفُذُونَ إِلَّا بِسُلْطَانٍ " الرحمن 33
ويوضح أن هذه الآية تشير إلى الإمكانية التى سيحقق بها الناس ما نسميه فى عصرنا غزو الفضاء وأن كلمة ينفذ فى الفرنسية والعربية تعنى الدخول فى جسم والتجاوز فيه من جهة إلى أخرى ثم الخروج من الطرف الآخر مثل السهم .

ولم يتعرض القرآن فقط إلى النفوذ من أقطار السموات فحسب بل من أقطار الأرض أيضاً وهذا يعنى سبر الأعماق وأن السلطان الذى يملكه الناس ليحققوا هذه الخطوة مستمد من القادر على كل شئ .

وفى سورة الحجر "وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَاباً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّوا فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ لَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا سُكِّرَتْ أَبْصَارُنَا بَلْ نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ مَسْحُورُونَ " الحجر 14، 15 وتعبر هذه الآية عن الاندهاش أمام مشهد غير منتظر مخالف لما كان يمكن لإنسان أن يتصوره وقد بدأت الآية بحرف لو الذى يفترض معه استحالة تحقيق المطلوب من المخاطبين أنفسهم .

ويعني ذلك أن هذا الحدث لن يراه كفار مكة ولكن لا يعنى استحالة الحدث أبدياً وهذا ما تؤكده الآية السابقة فى سورة الرحمن أن غزو الفضاء سيتحقق يوما ما بفضل القوى الذى سيمنحها الله سبحانه وتعالى لأشخاص يتمتعوا بالذكاء .
وتصف الآية فى سورة الحجر ردود الفعل الإنسانية أمام المشهد المفاجئ الذى سيواجه المسافرين فى الفضاء أبصارهم مضطربة مسكرة وشعور بأنهم مسحورون ولقد عاش هذه المغامرة المدهشة رواد الفضاء منذ عام 1961 تاريخ أول طيران بشرى حول الأرض
والمعروف أن السماء تبدو للسابح فى الفضاء سوداء لا بصورتها الزرقاء الظاهرة لسكان الأرض وهى نتيجة عمليات امتصاص لضوء الشمس من طبقات الجو أما الأرض فتبدو ملفوفة بهالة من اللون المشرب بالزرقة ناتج أيضاً من نفس عمليات الامتصاص للضوء من الفضاء الأرضى حيث يبدو القمر الذى ليس له فضاء خاص به بألوانه الخاصة فى العمق الأسود للسماء أنه مشهد جديد بالنسبة للإنسان كما صوره القرآن
ومعنى الآية الكريمة أنه لو فُتح باب من السماء لهؤلاء المنكرين لعظمة الخالق لقالوا إنما سُكِّرت أعيننا وسُدَّت أوغشيت وغطيت فلم تعد تبصر شيئًا وفى هذه الحالة لم يرى الإنسان إلا الظلام
وهذا التشبيه القرآني البليغ يمثل حقيقة كونية أثبتها العلم الحديث اليوم وهى غير معروفة من قبل فبعد أن تمكن الإنسان من الوصول إلى الفضاء اكتشف حقيقة أن الكون يغشاه الظلام الدامس في غالبية أجزائه وأن حزام النهار في نصف الكرة الأرضية المواجه للشمس لا يتعدى سمكه 200 كم فوق سطح البحر وإذا ارتفع الإنسان فوق ذلك فإنه يرى الشمس قرصًا أزرق في صفحة سوداء حالكة السواد وأحس رواد الفضاء بعدم الإدراك كأنهم مسحورين حين تجاوزوا نطاق النهار ودخلوا فى ظلمة الكون

----------

